# The New Perspective on Calvin: Centrality of Union with Christ?



## WAWICRUZ (Feb 1, 2011)

A useful resource on the subject: http://www.etsjets.org/files/JETS-PDFs/50/50-2/JETS_50-2_311-328_Wenger.pdf


----------



## jandrusk (Feb 1, 2011)

So what's the question?


----------



## WAWICRUZ (Feb 1, 2011)

Perhaps something binary: Agreed or not?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 1, 2011)

WAWICRUZ said:


> A useful resource on the subject: http://www.etsjets.org/files/JETS-PDFs/50/50-2/JETS_50-2_311-328_Wenger.pdf



What do you find useful about it? *What is the New Perspective on Calvin?* What is the author trying to show us in a nut shell? How has this journal article helped you? 

Just as a general rule we appreciate it when comments are made with purpose when posting links. 

Thanks


----------



## WAWICRUZ (Feb 1, 2011)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> What do you find useful about it? *What is the New Perspective on Calvin?* What is the author trying to show us in a nut shell? How has this journal article helped you?
> 
> Just as a general rule we appreciate it when comments are made with purpose when posting links.
> 
> Thanks


 
Thank you, sir. I'll keep that in mind.

I'll try to comply for the present thread a bit later (currently at the office).


----------

